# New Desreet Room Pt.1



## BillFromBio (Jan 26, 2010)

Been out of the biz for a while just started buildin my new cabinet check it out let me know what you think plan on gettin some lowryder seeds soon and firin it up.

          K-Mac


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 26, 2010)

BillFromBio said:
			
		

> Been out of the biz for a while just started buildin my new cabinet check it out let me know what you think plan on gettin some lowryder seeds soon and firin it up.
> 
> K-Mac


 
*There we go.. yes... thats wht i like to see bro.. HPS? what size??? thank you for not loading the box up with cfl's lol some newbs can learn from this... it can be done lol..*
*have you ran it to see what temps are??*
*is there plan for more venting???*
*siol/hydro??*
*i'll be watching closely!!!*
*LH*
PS: if you were to take a peice of 1/16-1/4" plywood and cut to fit the front drawers.... you would beable to keep a nice flat serface on the inside of the door..make it more sturdy too..


----------



## BillFromBio (Jan 26, 2010)

Ty.  I'm actually will be using a 600w HPS with a digital greenhouse ballast.  unfortunately i haven't been able to run any temps yet because i blew a bulb during my last run.  i am a lil concerned that the temps with be high but with the ac running and this room sealed i think i'll be alright.  Both of the fans in there now are exhaust so i'll prolly seal the last strip in the back and cut a backdraft vent on the bottom left side. I still have to get some weather stripping to put all areound the edges of the door.  hopefully in the exhaust fans will be coverd by what would appear to be a speaker box containing a small ozone generator.  ive actually also been looking into c02 injection a little bit nothing big maybe a 20oz paintball tank.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Jan 26, 2010)

I dig the idea for sure but i suspect a 600 watt will make that small of a space into an oven.


----------



## BillFromBio (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah i've thought that over in my head a bunch of times and at this time there isn't a whole lot i can do.  i'm hopin that the 2 boost fans will exhaust all the air i mean it IS a very small cabinet it shouldn't take much to clear out the air.  i've also been lookin at a vented reflector and just hook a y connector to the vents.  but that would mean i would have to buy another dresser and expand the room.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Jan 27, 2010)

*ummmmm yeah sorry but a 600w aint gonna wrk for yas.. zip knows lol...
400w pushing it... maybe 2 150's cooltube... or 400w cooltube.. but 600w no cooltube nope not gonna happen.. unless you  like fresh fried weed.... lol
 i love the design and want to see you go throw with this without cfl's ... SAY NO TO CFL'S..... lol
take a look at THG dual 150 cool tube.. heck even a 250w hps would do you..
LH..
you can get them cheap cheap lick a birdy says cheap cheap... heheheh*


----------



## BillFromBio (Jan 27, 2010)

i took zips advice and stopped at a thrift store.  
found a pretty good sized dresser will take quite a bit of modification but i think it'll work.  
looks to be about 22" deep 3' wide and about 5' tall which equals about 30 cubic ft.  5x the room i have now.  with a dual cooled reflector http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=49541 i think i'll be alright.
Hope to get pics of the new dresser up soon


----------



## BSki8950 (Feb 4, 2010)

Im no noob but i might just use your idea but but some CFLS in there hahaha..... Loving the set up man.


----------



## zem (Feb 5, 2010)

hey there bill, nice lil cab. i dont think you would be able to conceal the hum of the fan in there if people are gona be walking by it or sitting in the room. you might wana run a sort of hidden invisible ductin for the exhaust and place your fan on the other end where it sucks air from box but hums away from box  good luck


----------



## BillFromBio (Feb 8, 2010)

Finally was able to get the new dresser here and got it all gutted out.  looks very nice if i do say so.  Idk what i'm gonna use the other box for.  Prolly nothin right now but down the line when i'm not growin lowryders i might keep the mother in there.  My next step is gonna be to buy a valueline 6" inline fan and a Super Sun2 AC reflector from this site http://www.plantlightinghydroponics...-horizontal-reflector-wglass-lens-p-1528.html 

Run a few tests and the purchase the remainder of my equipment.
Lemme know how it looks guys


----------



## nouvellechef (Feb 10, 2010)

I think its cool and all but why not just get a couple tents? If the point is to make it so nobody can tell those cabinets are a small grow cab, well.....


----------



## BillFromBio (Feb 10, 2010)

lol by the time i'm done nobody will be able to tell other than the noise.  But this is my bedroom and i live with my roomate who knows about the op and is actually helpin me fund it.  So yeah it will be actually quite discreet.
a tent or 2 in my room will be more than obvious.


----------



## BillFromBio (Feb 25, 2010)

Just an update,  I have now ordered all remaining pieces to my growroom which include:

Products from www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/
1 x 	Valueline 6 Inch 435 CFM Centrifugal Inline Fan 	$79.90
1 x 	Fox Farm Grow Big Hydroponic 3-2-6 nutrient Quart 	$13.90
1 x 	Fox Farm Grow Big 6-4-4 Nutrient Quart 	$13.90
1 x 	Fox Farm Big Bloom .01-.3-.7 Organic Nutrient Quart 	$9.90
1 x 	CAP REG-1 CO2 regulator and Valve 	$99.90

Products from www.htgsupply.com 
Euro Reflector - $84.99
HTGSupply 600 Watt HPS Lamp - $39.99
25 feet by 50 inch roll of MYLAR - 2 mil - $13.95
6" Flexible Ducting - 8 Feet - $8.99
6" Worm Gear Clamp (pair) - $2.50


----------



## dyon420 (Feb 25, 2010)

thats an awsome set up man!!! i am new to growing and that gives me a great idea thanks man


----------

